# Mohammad vs Md. in passport



## Md Zobaer Islam (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi, I am a new member and wishing to apply for Australia PR in near future. For that reason, I am going to register for IELTS.

This post is about an issue in my passport. In my passport, my name is written as Mohammad Zobaer Islam, while in all of my academic and job related documents, the name is like Md. Zobaer Islam. So you see, Md. is written as Mohammad in passport. Same issue occurred in my father's name too.

My passport's expiary date will be over soon hence I am going to apply for a reissue soon. During the reissue, should I change the Mohammad parts of both of my name and my father's name to Md. in order to avoid future confusions?

I, personally, want to change the names. Can it create any additional problem in future for PR processing or higher study at Australia since after changing I will have difference in names in my current and old passports?

Besides, even if I change the Mohammad part, it will probably be replaced by Md, not Md. (M d dot). I am not sure though if dot s allowed in passports (Kindly confirm me on this too). In my other documents, there is a dot after Md. So can the missing dot create same kind of name-difference problem or Md and Md. are considered to be just same in everywhere?

This is my first post. Sorry if I make any mistake or violate any rules of the forum. I am in a hurry to renew my passport, hence I needed some advice regarding the name issue. Kindly suggest me.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

If everything is put as (Md), just issue a correction of your passport as (Md). In this way you can renew your passport to. On a digital case, dot isn't a major issue. Just keep everything similar to your birth certificate, 10th cerficate. If they are put as (Md.), try building your passport that way. If your country passport doesn't support dot in passport, leaving your name as Md wouldn't cause any harm in my concern. However, more expert expat can help you with these to solve this case.


----------



## MD ARYAN KHAN (7 mo ago)

Md Zobaer Islam said:


> Hi, I am a new member and wishing to apply for Australia PR in near future. For that reason, I am going to register for IELTS.
> 
> This post is about an issue in my passport. In my passport, my name is written as Mohammad Zobaer Islam, while in all of my academic and job related documents, the name is like Md. Zobaer Islam. So you see, Md. is written as Mohammad in passport. Same issue occurred in my father's name too.
> 
> ...


Hey I have problem my passport came with Mohammad ARYAN KHAN , what have you done ??? Pls tell me


----------

